# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal super newbie

## Bratasena

Salam kenal para suhu semua sebangsa dan setanah air, saya wika dari depok

----------


## frostbitez

salam kenal om Wika
pemain udang kah?

----------


## Glenardo

Salam kenal om bratasena

----------

